

Online B2B lead management tool for small businesses - davehac

I specialise in online B2B lead generation.My goal and business idea is to create an online lead management system for all small to medium sized businesses to help them grow their business and not suffer from time wasters.My vision is that a small business will log in to my site, purchase qualified leads and manage their leads online, recording the results and lead outcome.<p>From an execution perspective, I am in the middle of design of this system (for a client), it will be built from March to June 2010 and it should be deployed in July 2010 in the UK.<p>I have commissioned a design of this site, am overseeing the site build, am responsible for delivery of all commercial partnerships and overall commercial viability of project.
======
JarekS
You should check <http://www.smartupz.com> \- it's already built and running.

